# Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Mai 2011
*Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011​*Mit etwas Verspätung fing die wegen des Beginns der Osterferien nicht so gut besetzte Jahreshauptversammlung an.

Die Tagesordnung umfasste 18 Tagesordnungspunkte, von denen der TOP 8 „Diskussion über die Geschäftsberichte“ auch noch 17 Unterpunkte beinhaltete.

Der Vorsitzende, Walter Sollbach, begrüßte die Anwesenden, insbesondere die Ehrengäste: Rainer Deppe von der CDU, Peter Mohnert – Präsident des VDSF, DR. Hartwig Schulze-Wiehenbrauck vom Ministerium in NRW, Dr. Ernst Heddergott – Präsident des LV NRW, Horst Kröber – Vorsitzender des LV Westfalen und Lippe sowie Dr. Rainer Hagemeyer – Vorsitzender des LV Westfalen-Lippe.

Und dann kam die erste Überraschung: Der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF hatte sich am 12.04.2011 auf die Fortsetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen mit dem DAV zur Gründung eines gemeinsamen Dachverbandes geeinigt. Extra zur heutigen JHV – wegen eines  vorliegenden Antrages zur Beschlussfassung - wurde der entsprechende Beschluss schriftlich fixiert und lag allen Anwesenden zur Kenntnis vor.

Es folgten die Grußworte aller Ehrengäste an die Versammlung.

Nach relativ zügiger Abarbeitung der weiteren TOP kam dann endlich mein Antrag zur Sprache, der nun natürlich überflüssig war. 

Hier mal mein Antrag im Wortlaut:



> Antrag auf Aufnahme in die Tagesordnung zur Jahreshauptversammlung des Rheinischer Fischereiverband e.V.
> 
> zur Beschlussfassung
> 
> ...



Jedoch wurde ich wenigstens gefragt, ob ich ihn diskutieren lassen wolle. Zur Verblüffung des Vorstandes habe ich diese Gelegenheit wahrgenommen.

Ich begründete meinen Antrag auf Wiederaufnahme der Fusionsverhandlungen und zeigte auf, dass es bisher noch keinen gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurf gegeben hat. Herr Mohnert nickte zu meiner Verwunderung hierzu. Dann führte ich auf, dass die Änderungen von Anfang des Jahres im Großen und Ganzen bereits die Wünsche aus dem Vorjahr waren und es keinen hätte verwundern müssen. Es gab keinen Grund die Verhandlungen auszusetzen und die Veröffentlichungen seien unwahr. Nachdem ich dann fertig war, bat Mohnert um das Wort, welches ihm selbstverständlich auch erteilt wurde. Er hat mich nun ein zweites Mal verwundert, als er auch in seinem Wortbeitrag zugab, dass es noch nie einen gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurf gegeben hat, da diese dann ja auch zur Abstimmung in den beiden Verbänden hätten vorgelegt werden können. Was aber noch nicht geschah. Er begründete die Aussetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen nun mit den "neuen" Forderungen des DAV aus Sachsen und "Mitteldeutschland". Er, sprich der VDSF, könne keine Forderungen akzeptieren, bei denen in der Satzung von ALLEN Angelarten/-möglichkeiten gesprochen würde. Auf meinen Einwand, dass der DAV damit etwas ganz anderes meine, wurde mir durch den Ehrenpräsidenten des RhFV fast der Mund verboten. Das böse Wort C&R nahm dann aber Herr Mohnert in den Mund  und sagte, es könne nicht der Angler die Entscheidung am Wasser treffen, sondern ausschließlich der Fischereirechteinhaber.

Um die Diskussion zu beenden, gab Herr Sollbach noch sein Schlussstatement ab: Er berichtete von einem Gemeinschaftsfischen des DAV, wo das Startgeld 75 EUR betragen haben soll und 17 Liter Lockfutter pro Person bei 150 Anglern in das Wasser eingebracht worden seinen. Keine Andeutung, welches Gewässer, nur dass mit dieser Menge Futter doch das ganze Gewässer umkippen könnte und das wolle doch keiner verantworten.

Aus alledem kann man wohl erkennen, wohin die Reise gehen soll. Nun wird nicht mehr auf dem Verbandszweck herum geritten, sondern auf den Angelarten. Sprich Wettkampffischen,  Eigenverantwortung des Anglers bei der Entscheidung usw.

Etwas interessantes habe ich heute beim Verfassen dieses Berichtes noch entdeckt:

Es ging auf der JHV auch um die Änderung der Satzung, hier insbesondere um den Satzungszweck. Das Angeln rückt etwas weiter nach hinten, angeblich um die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband zu erhalten. Da das Angeln in der weiteren Zweckbeschreibung des Verbandes bei den Aufzählungen an erster Stelle steht, kann ich mit der Änderung leben, aber nicht befürworten. Somit habe ich mich enthalten. Was ist auf der Seite des Verbandes daraus gemacht worden: 

Zitat:

Ein Antrag des Vorstandes auf Satzungsänderung, welche für die angestrebte Anerkennung des RhFV nach Umweltrechtsbehelfgesetz als notwendig angesehen wird, wurde mit einer Gegenstimme beschlossen.

Zitat Ende

Auch damit kann ich leben 

Am Ender der JHV stand ich draußen um noch eine Zigarette zu rauchen, bevor es heimging.

Das nun entstehende Gespräch aus meiner Erinnerung:

Erst kam dann Dr. Heddergott zu mir und wir sprachen über die Wiederaufnahme der Fusionsverhandlungen. Innerhalb dieses Gespräches machte Herr Heddergott dann die Aussage, dass man mit ehemaligen Stasileuten keine Fusion machen könne, worauf ich zum einen ein dummes Gesicht (nach über 20 Jahren und immer noch das Thema Stasi) machte und die Frage stellte, wie er das denn meinen würde. Da kam Herr Mohnert hinzu und Herr Heddergott sagte diese Äußerung nochmals im Beisein von Mohnert. Als Erklärung führte er an, dass Herr Markstein damals für die Botschaft in Peking als leitender Stasimitarbeiter für die Sicherheit zuständig gewesen sei und behauptet hätte, er hätte von den Stasimethoden nichts gewusst.

Darauf hin erklärte Herr Mohnert, dass er vor der Wende von der Stasi in Gefangenschaft genommen worden sei und diese Zeit und auch die Handlanger nicht vergessen könne. Aber Markstein wäre ja kein direkter "Schuldiger" daran und zum Wohle der Angler würde er mit ihm weiter über die Fusion verhandeln. Das würde er wahrscheinlich auch, wenn dieser ein an der Verhaftung direkt Beteiligter wäre.

Danach wurde nochmals über die Gründe des Abbruches der Fusionsverhandlungen gesprochen. Hierbei wurde zuerst behauptet, dass immer weitere neue Änderungswünsche seitens des DAV gestellt worden seien. Das verneinte ich und sagte, dass es ein großer Fehler gewesen sein, die 12er-Kommission auf Seiten des VDSF aufzulösen. 
Herr H. sagte, dass dieses vorher abgesprochen worden sei. 
Ich: "Das kann so nicht stimmen, bei der Verkündung dessen, hätte nur ein Mitglied davon gewusst." 
H. (etwas aus der Fassung gebracht): "Es war ja schon alles in trockenen Tüchern und man hätte jetzt auf Präsidiumsebene den Rest verhandeln können." 
Ich: "Das kann nicht sein, die Satzung stand noch nicht. Der Wunsch des DAV, dass der Verbandszweck stärker auf die Angler ausgerichtet sein müsse ist noch nicht erfüllt." 
M.: "Es kann nicht sein, dass der DAV jede Menge hauptamtliche und bezahlte Präsidiumsmitglieder in Berlin stelle und der VDSF nur ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter in Offenbach." 
H.: "Der DAV will zwei hauptamtliche Jugendwarte, das ist total übertrieben. Die wollen sich alle auf Lebenszeit einen guten Verdienst sichern."

Mein Eindruck: Wie winde ich mich am besten aus der Affäre.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Hanns Peter Hoenigs


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*

Auch das wieder ein typisches Beispiel, was gvom VDSF (Bundes- wie Landesverbände) und seinen "demokratischen" Ansichten und Verhaltensweisen zu halten ist - ein weiteres Trauersipiel in der langen Liste nicht gerade als anglerfreundlich zu bezeichnender Vorkommnisse...

Eimn Trauerspiel  - sowohl dass sich Funktionäre so verhalten wie aber auch, dass sich das Angler und Vereine von den VDSF-Verbänden so gefallen lassen.........


----------



## antonio (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*

man sieht eben worum es wirklich geht, postenhascherei und sesselkleber.

antonio


----------



## gründler (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um die Diskussion zu beenden, gab Herr Sollbach noch sein Schlussstatement ab: Er berichtete von einem Gemeinschaftsfischen des DAV, wo das Startgeld 75 EUR betragen haben soll und 17 Liter Lockfutter pro Person bei 150 Anglern in das Wasser eingebracht worden seinen. Keine Andeutung, welches Gewässer, nur dass mit dieser Menge Futter doch das ganze Gewässer umkippen könnte und das wolle doch keiner verantworten.


 

Moin


75€ für 2 tage Angeln inklusive 2x Erlaubnisskarte,17liter futter dürfen laut C.I.P.S.eingebracht werden,diese 17liter sind max.erlaubt.

Zu 98% werden aber nur 5-7-8liter verbraucht,bezw.es werden in den wenigsten fällen 17liter angerührt/verkappt.

Das Gewässer: Alle großen Fischen vom DAV wurden an Fliessgewässern wir zb.Elbe oder Kanälen mit Strömung abgehalten (Fließgewässer umkippen??? evtl.durch Dioxin..... aber nicht durch futter).


Aber man muss ja irgendwas Negatives erzählen um ein grund dafür zu haben.


Ach ja und im übrigen wurde letztes Jahr ein *aufgestelltes VDSF Team* zu einem DAV Angeln geschickt,wo genau diese Regeln herschen (17liter.....),das wusten die Herren auch und es stand alles in der Ausschreibung,warum schickt man dann doch ein *VDSF Team* hin,wenn das alles gegen die VDSF regeln spricht.

Ach ja angeblich wurde das ja nur getan um zu sehen wie so ein Angeln abläuft,ich erinnere daran das der VDSF Jahrelang selber ein Kadar hatte und selber solche Veranstaltungen ausrichtete,also völlig logisch das man nicht weiß wie so eine Veranstaltung abläuft,wo man doch selber EM WM ....ausgerichtet hat.

Immer schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben liebe Herren da oben.


lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*



> Immer schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben liebe Herren da oben.


Ein frommer Wunsch.........................


----------



## ivo (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*

Es ist wirklich unglaublich was einem da unterstellt wird und das pauschal für alle Mitglieder eines Verbandes!
Ein Bevormundungssystem ah la Mohnert wollen wir nicht. Das kann der VDSF behalten. Ein tolles Beispiel, wie sich der VDSF unabhängige Landesverbände vorstellt. 

Fazit des ganzen: Der VDSF möchte den DAV gern zu seinen Bedingungen übernehmen! Das lassen wir uns nicht gefallen! Wir wollen das behalten was wir haben. Es ist doch klar zu sehen, wo die Reise mit einem Verband hingehen sollte, ins Land der Verbote!

Die Verhandlungen kann sich der VDSF sonstwohin stecken.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*

Eine Frage sei mir gestattet Thomas.
Wer ist Hanns Peter Hoenigs?
Ich kann momentan dein vermeintliches Zitat nicht so recht einordnen. Warst du auf der JHV oder H.P.Hoenigs?

Zum Inhalt bleibt mir nur zu sagen, dass wohl jetzt die Schlammschlacht vollends entfacht ist, da dieses Register "Stasi" kaum noch zu unterbieten ist.

Mir ist es auch ziemlich "Latte" ob Markstein bei diesen Drecksmannen war, denn mir ist nicht bekannt, wo Mohnert seine Finger mit drin hatte....
Er kommt ja auch ausm Osten und hier bin ich auch geboren... habe somit meine "systembedingte" Vergangenheit als Mitläufer und nicht als Freiheitskämpfer...

Im übrigen sollen auch manchmal Nichtsnutze von der Stasi kassiert worden sein 

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*



> Ich kann momentan dein vermeintliches Zitat nicht so recht einordnen. Warst du auf der JHV oder H.P.Hoenigs?


Der Artikel ist von Hanns Peter, der in seiner Eigenschaft als Vereinsfunktionär auf der JHV war und den entsprechenden, oben veröffentlichten Antrag, eingebracht hat und der seine Erlebnisse auf der JHV geschildert hat..

Der wurde so im Magazin und eben auch hier als "Zweitveröffentlichung" (das von mir) veröffentlicht. Daher ist der Name unter dem Artikel der des Autoren, auch wenns von mir hier im Forum eingestellt wurde..

Hier zum Magartikel:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ischen-fischereiverbandes-vom-16.04.2011.html


----------



## Hanns Peter (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*

Hallo Rene,

ich bin der Hanns Peter und als 2. Vorsitzender auf der JHV.

Da ich hier im Forum an anderer Stelle bereits geschrieben hatte, dass ich besagten Antrag stellen werde, "musste" ich ja auch "zwangsläufig" von der JHV berichten.

Das das Ende der Versammlung so war konnte ich nicht erwarten und war auch ziemlich schockiert.

Ebenso war ich entsetzt, wie so eine Versammlung insgesammt abläuft. Es war meine erste JHV beim RhFV. Mund aufmachen ist nicht wirklich erwünscht und wird sofort wenn es unangenehm werden könnte abgebrochen.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Zoddl (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*

Danke für deinen Bericht, Hanns Peter!




> ... Er, sprich der VDSF, könne keine Forderungen akzeptieren, bei denen in der Satzung von ALLEN Angelarten/-möglichkeiten gesprochen würde. Auf meinen Einwand, dass der DAV damit etwas ganz anderes meine, wurde mir durch den Ehrenpräsidenten des RhFV fast der Mund verboten.


Und das obwohl der VDSF in seiner Pressemitteilung verlauten liess, das (zur Fusion) bereits eine Satzung gefunden wurde, in "der sich jeder Angler wiederfinden kann."

Und hätte an dieser Stelle nicht zumindest der LsfV Westfahlen - Lippe intervenieren müssen? Bzw. wieso sind die an dieser Stelle ruhig geblieben? Solange ist das mit dem Dortmunder Hafen ja auch nicht her.




> Das böse Wort C&R nahm dann aber Herr Mohnert in den Mund  und sagte, es könne nicht der Angler die Entscheidung am Wasser treffen, sondern ausschließlich der Fischereirechteinhaber.


Die Begründung bzw. Aussage ist ja auch nicht neu. Fischereirechteinhaber ist doch der Gewässerpächter/-besitzer (stimmt?), in aller Regel also der pachtende Verein vor Ort. Die Interessen, speziell beim Thema Entnahme, dürfte bei einem grossen See/Fluss/Baggersee eine völlig andere als an Kleingewässern (Forellenbach) sein.
Die Meinung vom VDSF mag in gewissen Fällen sogar begründet gegen C&R bzw. freien Entscheid durch die Angler sein. Aber diese gewissen Fällen werden ja ohnehin durch gewässerspezifische Entnahmegebote geregelt. (Wels-, Graskarpfen- oder generelle "Exoten" - entnahme). Letzteres müsste man im VDSF vllt einfach nur mal erklären. Im Interesse aller beteiligten (und damit sind keine Angler gemeint! s.o.) sollten die Entnahmeregelungen ja lokal oder eben "vor Ort" bleiben. Was ohnehin der Fall ist...! Der Angler muss, unabhängig von C&R, sowieso entnehmen, was gewässerspezifisch nicht zurück gesetzt werden darf. Und für den "Rest" ist eine bundes- oder landesweite Regelung ohnehin zu allgemein.

Und wie begründet der VDSF überhaupt sein Naturschutzhintergrund? Mit der Entnahmepflicht von Fischen, die nur die Gewässer zuscheixxen?? Man.... wenn das mal gut geht!



@Hanns
Wer war denn auf der Versammlung Wortführer? bzw. wer durfte Meinung äussern? 


Grüzze



PS: Hatte grad "Twisted Sister" nebenbei laufen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MotNtq41NDw
Passt irgendwie! :m


----------



## Hanns Peter (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Hanns
> Wer war denn auf der Versammlung Wortführer? bzw. wer durfte Meinung äussern?



Wortführer/Versammlungsleiter war unser Vorsitzender, Herr Sollbach. Seine Meinung durfte wahrscheinlich jeder äußern, nur offen hat es leider kaum jemand gemacht.

Am Rande unter 4 Augen wurde schon mehr geschimpft. Auch Verbandswechsel wurden geäußert. Nur leider nicht offen!


----------



## ivo (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*

Kann mir einer mal erklären, was hinter dem Begriff "Volksgesundheit" steckt? Warum wird da nicht ANgeln rein geschrieben? Ach ja, dass ist ja verpönt.#d
(Seite 3, §2 des Antrages)

Also bleibt gesund.|supergri

http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/uploads/media/11-04-16Satzungsaenderung.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*

Hat der VDSF-Bund statt angeln als oberstes Ziel mit in seiner Satzung stehen und die meisten Landesverbände haben das dann übernommen..


----------



## ivo (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*

Das ist mir bekannt. Nur welchen tieferen Sinn hat das im VDSF?
(Außer das Angeln zu behindern.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*



> Nur welchen tieferen Sinn hat das im VDSF?


Falsche Frage..
Richtig heisst die:
Nur welchen tieferen Sinn hat der VDSF?


----------



## ivo (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes vom 16.04.2011*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsche Frage..
> Richtig heisst die:
> Nur welchen tieferen Sinn hat der VDSF?





Keinen!


----------

